# Sick and dying fish. PLEASE help.



## davercomeau (Feb 21, 2008)

I bought some new fish for my 90 gallon Tanganyika cichlid tank, many of which began scrapping their bodies against rocks within hours. As a result I treated the tank with Copper Safe. After a few days some of the new fish and some of my preexisting fish had white, cotton-like sores on their bodies and fins that were rotting away. I promptly did a 30% water change and bought Aquarium Pharmaceutical Fungus Cure assuming that the my fish had some body fungus. I want to check with you guys and gals for a second opinion and/or any advice for treatment. Thank you very much for any help that you can offer.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

looks nasty all right...you might want to do another water change and treat with melafix...hopefully it will work for you before you lose many..


----------

